# Advice Needed on Rehoming a Cat



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Can anyone give me advice on how I can find a good home quickly for an adult pedigree cat, please?? It's very urgent, but I don't want to just dump her at the RSPCA or something, when she's such an important part of my life. Unfortunately, she attacked my other cat a couple of night's back and attacked my thirteen week old daughter this morning. It's all completely out of character, but I don't know what else I can do, as she completely mauled my little girl, leaving scratches all over her head and a deep slash in her face that will scare her for life. Obviously, for this reason, she should be rehomed where there's no other pets and no children. Any thoughts on what I can do?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The first thing to do is take her to the vet. Obviously something is wrong, since this is "completely out of character, and dumping her isn't going to solve her problem is it? 

Any change in behavior can be an indication of a serious health problem.

How long has she been with you? How old is she? Is she spayed? If you are determined to dump her, contact the breeder you bought her from. The breeder should decide what happens to her.

But I would think your first act would be to find out WHY she has acted this way, not get rid of her.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

lorilu said:


> The first thing to do is take her to the vet. Obviously something is wrong, since this is "completely out of character, and dumping her isn't going to solve her problem is it?
> 
> Any change in behavior can be an indication of a serious health problem.
> 
> ...


I have an appointment with the vet on Monday, and have contacted her breeder but haven't received a reply yet. I am NOT going to just dump her! If I was going to just get rid of her without any care she would be at the RSPCA already. She is my first baby, but I am very scared that she attacks my daughter again, as she still seems very wary around her. The fact that she is being wary around my daughter has also sent my other cat on edge, too, which is another worry. I don't know why this has happened, but a couple of days ago an unknown cat got into my house, and when the cats later went into that room they were acting very odd, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. All that happened this morning was that my daughter started crying during one of her feeds and my cat pounced and attacked her twice. It was so bad that I had to have her at hospital. I am just asking for advice for finding suitable potential homes at the moment. Again, I'm not just going to dump her with just anyone. I have had her since she was sixteen weeks old, and she is now nine years old. She has been spayed since she was around six months old. Please, don't paint me as the type of person that will just get rid of my cat when a baby comes along, because I would never in a million years thought that I would even be contemplating the thought. If she does have to be rehomed it will truly kill me to let her go. You have to understand how unfair it will be for everyone if I always have to lock her away from the baby, tell her off when she goes near her, and be forever looking over my shoulder, just because I don't know if I can trust her anymore.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You must be devastated and I can understand your urgency in wanting her away from your child. I agree she does need a vet check and while you're making plans to rehome her she needs to be kept completely apart from your daughter and other cat. Is she an indoor cat or out door cat ? Have you a room you can keep her in away from the rest of the house, with toys, food, water, litter tray ?
I do hope your daughters injuries heal well, presumably she'ss had medical treatment and antibiotics ?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

She attacked your other cat a couple of nights ago and you allowed her close to your 13 week old daughter? Words fail me.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> You must be devastated and I can understand your urgency in wanting her away from your child. I agree she does need a vet check and while you're making plans to rehome her she needs to be kept completely apart from your daughter and other cat. Is she an indoor cat or out door cat ? Have you a room you can keep her in away from the rest of the house, with toys, food, water, litter tray ?
> I do hope your daughters injuries heal well, presumably she'ss had medical treatment and antibiotics ?


She's an indoor cat. Yes, I am keeping her away from the other cat and my daughter. My daughter has been to hospital and is receiving treatment for her injuries. Thanks for your help.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree that a vet visit should be the first thing you need to do. It sounds as if she is upset by something, possibly even the arrival of a new baby in the home even after 13 weeks. 
Have you tried calming things like Feliway or Bephar spot on?
If it does come to rehoming her there are pedigree rescues, breed club rescues and even a pedigree rehoming group on Facebook.
Is this your Egyptian Mau?


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

QOTN said:


> She attacked your other cat a couple of nights ago and you allowed her close to your 13 week old daughter? Words fail me.


I thought they were just play fighting, but this has made me wonder. Thanks for you unhelpful comment, but I am disabled and diid not allow her close to my daughter, she just pounced. I could not stop her. Hence my concern for my daughter,


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> I agree that a vet visit should be the first thing you need to do. It sounds as if she is upset by something, possibly even the arrival of a new baby in the home even after 13 weeks.
> Have you tried calming things like Feliway or Bephar spot on?
> If it does come to rehoming her there are pedigree rescues, breed club rescues and even a pedigree rehoming group on Facebook.
> Is this your Egyptian Mau?


I've never heard of Bephar, but have found that Feliway often seems to bug my cats. Yes, my Egyptian Mau. :-(


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I think your dear cat has obviously been distressed by a strange cat entering your home... and perhaps also having a new baby in the home...

My cats chose, by themselves to distance themselves from our kids while they were young... but they were indoor/outdoor cats with that option. They then 'returned' to the family as the kids got older.

It is recommended that cats are not allowed around young babies or children. It must be a very unsettling time for her to all of a sudden having a crying baby in the house after 9 years of peace and quiet.

Do you have the option of keeping her separate from your wee one for a while, until she gets older?

I think looking to rehome her, while an instinctive reaction given the harm to your baby, is an obvious one.... however, having had three kids with existing cats, the cats can come to love your wee one when she is older....


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Maus do tend to be a highly strung breed generally, who have a very strong instinct for their social group. No doubt the strange cat has upset the status quo, which has likely already been on edge due to the new addition. We have another thread about how redirected aggression can be displayed, and I suspect that the crying was too much of a trigger for your lovely girl. As the baby was near at hand, it was easy for her to vent her frustration on one of the causes of her unease.

That being said, I do understand why you want to rehome her. Having been in a position where I needed to operate a closed door policy, I know how unpleasant it is for all involved. However, once given time to settle, your Mau may well accept the baby as part of her/your social group, and when that happens, harmony will be restored.

Are you giving your girl lots of 1:1 time for fuss and cuddles to reassure her? have you tried short introductions with your other cat to see if she tolerates them once more? Once she's had time to think it over, she may well settle. I'd suggest looking into the Beaphor calming spot on and treats. In my experience, they've been the most effective. Petremedy helps too.

Failing that, please continue to contact the breeder. If that doesn't work, I know a lovely lady who breeds Maus who may be able to put you in touch with someone with a rescue space. This breed really wouldn't do well going through a rehoming centre, as Maus do need a very special home.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

WhiteNile said:


> I thought they were just play fighting, but this has made me wonder. Thanks for you unhelpful comment, but I am disabled and *diid not* *allow her close* *to my daughter*, she just pounced. I could not stop her. Hence my concern for my daughter,


I found it hard to understand that you did not seem to take ownership of the situation. We all make mistakes but we only learn from them when we acknowledge them. I think the cat in the same room as your daughter was too close. Your girl was obviously reacting badly to all the stresses and I feel sad that now she may lose her life as a consequence. A 9 year old rescue cat is hard to home at the best of times but having attacked twice, prospective new owners are bound to be wary of adopting her.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Maus do tend to be a highly strung breed generally, who have a very strong instinct for their social group. No doubt the strange cat has upset the status quo, which has likely already been on edge due to the new addition. We have another thread about how redirected aggression can be displayed, and I suspect that the crying was too much of a trigger for your lovely girl. As the baby was near at hand, it was easy for her to vent her frustration on one of the causes of her unease.
> 
> That being said, I do understand why you want to rehome her. Having been in a position where I needed to operate a closed door policy, I know how unpleasant it is for all involved. However, once given time to settle, your Mau may well accept the baby as part of her/your social group, and when that happens, harmony will be restored.
> 
> ...


Hello. Thanks for your reply. Could you please let me know who the breeder is because the situation doesn't seem to be getting any better. In fact, the cat is showing signs of being quite scared of the baby now, so it's a very uneasy atmosphere around the house. I just want my dear Mau to be happy, and I don't think she is anymore. :'-(


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm afraid I won't be giving out her personal details as that wouldn't be fair, but if you would like to PM me with your name and number, then I will pass your details on to her. She's a lovely lady, so will no doubt be in touch. An email address would also be helpful.


----------

